# JSF EL Content Assist für @Named CDI in Eclipse



## krazun (10. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich habe momentan folgendes Problem:

Ich bekomme kein Content-Assist in Eclipse wenn ich in JSF-Dateien auf mit @ManagedBean oder @Named Annotierte Klassen zugreifen will.

Also wenn ich z.B eine @ManagedBean oder @Named namens "Person" habe und aus einer JSF-Datei mit
#{person.<Ctrl+Space>} darauf zugreifen möchte, bekomme ich kein Content-Assist für die vorhandenen Methoden.

Nur wenn ich die ManagedBeans über die faces-config.xml verwalte, anstatt über Annotationen funktioniert es.

Ich nutze Eclipse 3.6 Helios und habe es mit Eclipse WTP Facelets und den JBossTools RichFaces versucht.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung wie man den EL Content-Assist funktionsfähig bekommt, ohne die ManagedBeans über die faces-config.xml verwalten zu müssen?

mfg,
krazun


----------



## megaflop (19. Mai 2011)

Diese Antwort könnte für dich eventuell interessant sein. Da ich das gleiche Problem habe, werde ich das morgen einmal testen.

Update: Nach dem Installieren der Context and Dependency Injection Tools funktioniert Content Assist in den JSF-Seiten wunderbar. Auch die mit JSF2.0 eingeführten Methodenaufrufe in der Expression Language werden von den JBoss-Tools unterstützt. Das hatte ich bei Netbeans nicht =)


----------



## krazun (19. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antwort !

Die Context and Dependency Injection Tools hatte ich vergessen zu installieren, da kann es natürlich auch nicht funktionieren  Hatte nur die JBoss RichFaces Tools installiert.

Nun funktioniert es wie gewünscht auch ohne XML-Konfiguration.

mfg,
krazun


----------

